# A few new pictures of Riot



## k9capture_16 (Aug 23, 2010)

Was taking some pics today and grabbed a few of the kitty.

Under the Chair









Playing with mt tolerant dogs tail









Lincoln must think hes getting a belly rub from the kitten









Half on half off









More to come


----------



## k9capture_16 (Aug 23, 2010)

Sleeping in my bed under my covers









Besides Links water bowl..which Riot LOVES to sit in for w/e reason









Since I put him on raw hes gotten a lot bigger. I think he was under fed in his previous home because I can feel his ribs pretty good. So I have been feeding him raw as much as he wants as he stops when hes full.


----------



## MollyWoppy (Mar 19, 2010)

He's gorgeous. You've got your hands full there, it looks like he's going to be causing mayhem for years to come!


----------



## chocolatelabguy (Nov 17, 2009)

He's a great looking boy - looks he he will provide plenty of love and entertainment for you for a long time - congratulations!


----------



## DaneMama (Jun 27, 2008)

Very cute!


----------



## k9capture_16 (Aug 23, 2010)

I decided to try cat nip with him tonight. Ugh, now hes bouncing off the walls










P.S- that green baggie is NOT weed. Its cat nip that I use to refresh his cat nip baggie.

And a video of him eating his chicken

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2B9IdNGyj8o


----------



## SerenityFL (Sep 28, 2010)

You need to train your cat to hide his baggies of drugs....seriously... 

:biggrin:

Just kidding.

He's a cutie and it's even more cute that Lincoln seems to like him so much.


----------



## MollyWoppy (Mar 19, 2010)

> You need to train your cat to hide his baggies of drugs....seriously


... 

Yeah, show him that picture of xxshaelxx's burnt finger and tell him that's what will happen to his paw if he keeps this sort of thing up.

He is such a cutie, I love the sheer energy of young kittens and puppies.


----------



## Unosmom (May 3, 2009)

aw, fluffy kitteh! I miss when my cat was that small.


----------

